# New here and post TT



## JessO (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello! New here and 5 days post TT. I am in the process of also switching endos after surgery. I want to make sure I ask all the questions I can so I am getting the best care possible. I am 30 yrs old and still want to conceive more children. Doing research it really seems it's tough but as long as I have dr on top of it I should be ok. Thanks for any help or support.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Wishing you the best as you recover! I'm almost four years out from my TT. I have a friend who had a TT and RAI, she's now the mom of twins.  You will do it!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Proper replacement is key to recovery. You need to ask if they will run FT-4 and FT-3 at every lab and dose by those and how you feel. You are looking for 3/4 of range.

I've not had ANY luck with Endo's post TT as far as proper replacement. They all seem too hung up on TSH and will not dose by Free's. I hope you have more luck - I tried 3 different endo's before giving up. I now see a DO.

You may also want to ask for ferritin and Vit D labs as most of us post seem to have issues being low in both.


----------



## syed20 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello! New here and 5 days post TT. I am in the process of also switching endos after surgery. I want to make sure I ask all the questions I can so I am getting the best care possible.

____________

sultan


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there and welcome! Ask away! We love finding the answers!! LOL!

How are you feeling right now? Did you get pathology results yet?


----------

